# Arista.EDU brand film



## ksmattfish (May 3, 2004)

I just developed 3 rolls of 120 size Arista.EDU ISO 200.  I think that it must be repackaged Forte as it says "made in Hungary" on it.  The film is in the wash right now, but a quick look at the negs and they look alright.  One thing that I noticed is that the film base is very thin.  I noticed it when loading the film in the camera and on the dev reels.  More when i get it printed.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 24, 2004)

You know, it doesn't even matter what this stuff looks like.  The film base is so thin it curls like crazy!!  It sucks in the enlarger and the film scanner.  I'm a big fan of the Arista Pro film (rumored to be Ilford), but this stuff is a pain in the butt.


----------



## havoc (Jul 24, 2004)

lol, Yeah i got the EDU 4x5 film and i noticed the much thinner base as well. I have yet to take a great shot with it. But i have 100 sheets so i will keep trying.


----------



## oriecat (Jul 31, 2004)

That's good to know.  Thanks for the heads up Matt.


----------

